# Restauration lente



## Babe2657 (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Nouvelle propriétaire d’un iPhone 7 Plus, j’ai restauré en fin de semaine dernière ma dernière sauvegarde iCloud (faite sur mon précédent téléphone iPhone 6S). La restauration s’est bien passée mais je constate qu’elle est toujours en cours (réglages/iCloud/sauvegarde : « restauration - livres.). Est-ce normal que cela prenne plusieurs jours ?
J’ai la possibilité d’arrêter la restauration, mais si ce n’est pas un problème je vais attendre. 
Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## Babe2657 (5 Décembre 2017)

« Problème » réglé, la restauration s’est terminée ce matin.


----------

